# durango/f250 for sale



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

i have two trucks for sale, 94 ford f250 460 green/brown $5000 85000 miles
and a 1998 durango 5.2 (318) 86000 miles new tires $5000
you can see them on ksl cars thanks.[attachment=1:106aqpoo]100_1313 (WinCE).jpg[/attachment:106aqpoo]


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

SOLD!


----------

